# Squared, triangle curls



## SabrinaGermany (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi girls!!!

Long time no post!! But in one week the holiday will begin and I will post some new FOTDs and will be here more often!!!!

I have a big question about curls! Last week I saw the dating show "Dismissed" on MTV.. there was one girl that had some kind of squared curls. I donÂ´t know if "squared" is the right word. They donÂ´t look round but more triangle or something like that. I couldnÂ´t find a pictures in the internet of this curls. Perhaps you hav a clue which curls that could be and how to create them?

Hugs,

Sabrina


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

welcome back! hope you join us again soon because we missed you






when i was in croatia, all they had was german tv and you germans sure do love dismissed because it never plays over here in the states anymore and you guys played it over and over LOL

anyway, i have no idea what you mean. sorry. i'm sure someone will be around to help you soon!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome back!





I'm not really sure what you mean... have you been able to find a pic?


----------



## lynzei (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey,

I think i know what may have been...... though i havent actually tried it myself. In early May i went to a hair show in New York and they had these really cool curling irons that were triangular and square rods. Just like a traditional iron that you wrap the hair around. They gave the hair a really cool look, does that sound like what it might have been?

I dont know where you would buy one from though. I havent seen them anywhere around be, but i'm on the other coast and in Canada so we dont get as much variety here. I wish i'd have bought them though, for using on my clients here


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi girls!!!!! 

THX for welcome me back so nice!!!

Oh yes, I describes it really bad, because of my bad english and because of the fact that I donÂ´t know how to describe those curls.. and I am not able to find a picture of it!!

Lynzei: I think that is EXACTLY what I mean. Do you have any pictures of this curls or the curling irons? I started some search on ebay, but wasnÂ´t able to find some pictures. :-( Perhaps you have some!

I need one of those gorgeous curling irons.

THANX for your help girls...

Sabrina


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jun 16, 2006)

that was a popular trend for teenagers here in the late 80's. I had a curling iron where the barrel was flat (more like a flattened oval shape). The curling iron was called the "Frenzee", the handle was hot pink. I think they were made by Conair. They used to give you the triangle and square curls (depending on how long you left the iron on your hair, the long you left it on the more triangle shape it became, if you left it on for a short time the more square shape it became.


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 16, 2006)

I did a quick search and this is what I came up with...

http://www.folicapro.com/appliances/...ttools1142.htm

It's a triangle shaped curling iron, which is think is what you might be looking for. It's discontinued though, so you probably won't be able to find it in stores. You would probably have to buy it online or find another brand that sells it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 16, 2006)

wow... I haven't seen those in so long! lol Now I know what you're talking about... try ebay - maybe they have some for sale?


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Jun 16, 2006)

hey, that looks really good. I will try ebay for that. Did you also find a picture of the result- how the curls turns out after using that?

Thanx for your awesome help---!!!


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 16, 2006)

I searched and searched but I couldn't find a picture of triangle curls on someone. I'm very curious to see what it would look like!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mandy_* I did a quick search and this is what I came up with...
http://www.folicapro.com/appliances/...ttools1142.htm

It's a triangle shaped curling iron, which is think is what you might be looking for. It's discontinued though, so you probably won't be able to find it in stores. You would probably have to buy it online or find another brand that sells it.

oh, wow. i've never seen that before. thanks for the link!


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* oh, wow. i've never seen that before. thanks for the link! No problem. I've acutually never seen one before either, it looks pretty cool though!


----------



## Maude (Jun 16, 2006)

I wonder how it looks when you curl. It's the first time I hear about that also.


----------



## lynzei (Jun 19, 2006)

sabrinagermany - Im sorry, i didnt get the name of the company that was selling them, or any pictures





The actual barrel of the curling irons are either triangular or square so you wrap the hair around it in a spiral. So the result is sort similar to a normal curling iron but the windy bit is more kinky and shaped like the barrel. That's the best way i can describe it. i hope it makes sense! It looks really cool though.

They also had irons that looked like flat irons with shapes in them, like stars, hearts etc. So you would press it onto the hair and get the shapes in the hair! They were kind of neat too....

The only thing i can recommend is what the other girls mentioned about ebay. Or use google/yahoo to search for triangle irons?????


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 19, 2006)

id love to see pics of these curls.


----------



## michko970 (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* id love to see pics of these curls. Me too. I am trying to picture in my mind what the curl would look like.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Jun 27, 2006)

i am trying to picture these curls in my head as well. they sound interesting


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Jul 3, 2006)

thx for the help, girls! I am trying to find one of those irons here in germany! If I will find one, I will post pix of the results! ThatÂ´s promised !!!


----------



## ninahxd (Jul 4, 2006)

HHAHAHA. havent seen them in a long time. i should buy myself one too! =)


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

I thought that's what she was going to need... Geez, I haven't seen those in AGES! Come to think of it, I could almost swear my mom used to have one *lol* Best of luck finding one darlin'!


----------

